# aquajournal online



## Mark Evans (31 Dec 2008)

for those that dont know, here....nothing extremely new...

http://www.aquajournal.net/index.html

for those that dont?....oh well!


----------



## TDI-line (31 Dec 2008)

I wish Mr Amano would stop taking pics of my tank and putting them on the covers of his journals.


----------



## zig (31 Dec 2008)

Its still good even for those in the hobby for a while, I read it anyway.

I remember a couple of years ago there was a major debate over on Planted tank, 10-15 page type of thing, where they were debating the positioning of the CO2 diffusers in Amano's tanks where he positions them half way down the tank, well there were as many different views as there were possible scenarios as to why he positioned them so. some said it was for better circulation of the CO2, there were complicated charts posted up of water circulation in tanks to prove or disprove various points of view, lots of different scenarios were played out but nobody knew for sure.

Well it turns out the reason is, wait for it...... because it "LOOKS BETTER" according to Amano  had a good laugh about that one I tell ya when I read it, all the experts never guessed that one.

Definitely worth reading if even to dispel some myths mainly created by ourselves about Amano's techniques.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Dec 2008)

I think it looks better at the bottom


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Dec 2008)

i think it looks best covered by plants


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Dec 2008)

Check this out

"*Technically, the lower the diffuser is placed in an aquarium, the more efficient CO2 diffusion will be.* However, it can deliver a sufficient amount of dissolved CO2 for growing aquatic plants when placed at the mid position."

It's saying to me you can position it near the inlet pipe for the best circulation possible, but it will look wrong there and much nicer halfway up the tank wall  brilliant!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Dec 2008)

I've just had a look through this, there's some interesting articles there. Is this just basically the content from the print Aqua Journals but on a website then?

Also, are the print Journals in English?


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Dec 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Also, are the print Journals in English?



some are, older ones. the rest are in plain old Japanese. i've just received my jan 09 copy today. sure is tough trying to convert jap to english


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Dec 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you get your Do! Aqua catalogue?


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Dec 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> did you get your Do! Aqua catalogue?



no, saw something about it in the back of this months AJ though in japanese  :? have you  got it? isnt it paet of ADA?


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Dec 2008)

I got a little catalogue for their Do! Aqua 'beginners' line which is ace and a flyer for the 2009 layout contest.


----------



## jay (5 Jan 2009)

Do you guys order straight from ADA site? Was thinking of getting a subscription but I think my lady would have enough if she found out I had a subscription to a Japanese text magazine.


----------

